# Topics > Multi-systems > Smart environment >  ARTIK, open platform for a IoT, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Samsung Group

youtube.com/SamsungIoT

linkedin.com/groups/8292561

----------


## Airicist

Samsung President unveils new platforms for IoT innovation

Published on May 26, 2015




> Young Sohn, President and Chief Strategy Officer of Samsung Electronics Ltd., delivered the opening keynote address at the second annual Internet of Things (IoT) World on May 12, 2015. President Sohn called on the technology industry to use the Internet of Things (IoT) to address major challenges the world faces today. He also emphasized the importance of open platforms and industry collaboration to accelerate development of new IoT applications and services.
> 
> To enable faster deployment of IoT applications and services, Sohn announced the Samsung ARTIK™ platform. ARTIK is a production-ready, open platform that includes the hardware, software, development boards, drivers, tools, advanced security features and connectivity for rapidly building cloud-connected IoT devices. The ARTIK platform comes in a variety of configurations to meet the specific requirements of a wide range of IoT market segments from wearables and home automation, to smart lighting and industrial applications.

----------


## Airicist

Otto, talking home assistant and a smarter home security system

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Samsung ARTIK Cloud

Published on Apr 29, 2016




> Samsung Electronics announces the SAMSUNG ARTIK Cloud™, an open data exchange platform designed to connect devices and applications. The SAMSUNG ARTIK Cloud provides easy-to-use, open APIs and tools to securely collect, store, and act on any data from any connected device or cloud service. Using these APIs and tools, companies can quickly bring new Internet of Things (IoT) solutions and services to market, tap into new revenue streams, and grow their business.

----------


## Airicist

Canonical Ubuntu Core on ARTIK

Published on May 24, 2016




> Thibaut Rouffineau of Canonical demonstrates Ubuntu Core running on Samsung ARTIK. Build smart, secure, app-enabled home gateways easily with Snappy Ubuntu Core!

----------


## Airicist

ARTIK Cloud and Legrand demo

Published on May 25, 2016




> Wilfred Doré from Samsung Strategy and Innovation Center demonstrates how Samsung ARTIK Cloud integrates with the Legrand electrical cabinet. This enables near-real time control and monitoring with the all flexibility you expect from ARTIK Cloud.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung ARTIK Cloud demo, SDC 2016

Published on May 26, 2016




> Our own Andrea Trasatti shows how Samsung ARTIK Cloud enables easy interoperability among a wide variety of devices and services that weren't designed to work together. He also demonstrates ARTIK Cloud's powerful Rules Engine.

----------


## Airicist

Netvibes and ARTIK, SDC 2016

Published on May 27, 2016




> Florent Solt, the CTO of NetVibes shows their dashboard technology, and discusses how ARTIK Cloud helps them expand their reach to a wide range of devices and data sources.

----------


## Airicist

IoT - build a better world with Samsung ARTIK

Published on Aug 19, 2016




> Team EDDI took on the California drought and won the Makers Against Drought Challenge with their water desalination machine for use in crop irrigation. Hear them talk about using Samsung ARTIK to combine smart things to build a better world.

----------


## Airicist

IoT - makers against drought with Samsung ARTIK

Published on Aug 19, 2016




> Team EDDI took on the California drought and won the Makers Against Drought Challenge with their water desalination machine for use in crop irrigation. See how they combined their diverse skills and backgrounds with Samsung ARTIK technology, and a drive to build a better world.

----------


## Airicist

IoT - infinite possibilities with Samsung ARTIK

Published on Aug 19, 2016




> Team EDDI took on the California drought and won the Makers Against Drought Challenge with their water desalination machine for use in crop irrigation. Learn how Samsung ARTIK’s integrated communications capabilities and robust documentation made it easier to build a better world.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung ARTIK at Slush Helsinki 2016

Published on Dec 1, 2016




> The Samsung ARTIK team had a great time at Slush 2016 in Helsinki. This video highlights some of the products shown. 
> 
> Christian Ranieri of FAE++ shows off their latest Product Accelerator board. This version is based on the Samsung ARTIK 710 IoT module. It joins their original Kitra board, which is based on the ARTIK 520 module.
> 
> Then you'll see Carlo Curinga of resin.io showing how resin can interact with the Kitra boards to control and read sensors and LEDs on the Kitra board.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung ARTIK: Making retail amazing

Published on Jan 24, 2017




> See how Samsung ARTIK can enhance the retail experience for consumers, store managers, and backroom operations. See how ARTIK can give you new perspectives on buying habits, all while keeping customer data private and secure.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung ARTIK for Industrial IoT

Published on May 11, 2017




> Samsung ARTIK is an ideal platform on which to build industrial IoT solutions. If you're looking for a way into Industry 4.0, ARTIK will help smooth your path, providing hardware, software, and cloud, with end-to-end security built-in.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung ARTIK for Industrial IoT

Published on May 25, 2017




> Samsung ARTIK is the ideal secure, scalable, production-ready solution for Industrial IoT.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung ARTIK monetization

Published on Oct 20, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung shuts down Artik business in IoT setback"

by Alex Davies
March 15, 2019

----------

